# Steam train wont go smothly



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey every one I am having trouble with my train and wonderd if any one out there could help me? 
The problem is that I just got a sorta vintage steam train and it just dosen't want to run smothely can any one help me.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Dave, that is not much to go on.
Could be dirty,need oil, rods are sticking, bad electrical contact, low power, dirty rails or wipers, worn parts. Could be a warped part. Care to be more explicit? Picture maybe?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, more information is definitely needed... By "not smooth" do you mean speed (going slow, fast, slow, fast) or do you mean that it is like wobbling down the track?


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea sorry for that little bit of info I was in a hurry, I will try to explain it more.

OK I got it 5 days ago at kinda a train flea market sale. It is not to new and when I saw it, it was just one of the things you have to have.
And when I run it around the track I have to give it at least 80% thruttle to get it to budge. When it gets going it is like staticky, it will go but it keeps trying to kill, Like bostan said slow,fast,slow,fast
I cleaned the wheels and it still is going on. I dont know what to do. It was only 30$ So when I look back I see why. But still, I hade one just like it when i was a kid and wanted to get another one.
So if any one know what I should do next please post.
Thanks Dave


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

On top of all the possibilities suggested in earlier posts,you also may have a "binding side rods" problem.You say this engine is used(and possibly old),so it may have been dissassembled in the past and not reassembled properly.It may also be a gear that has slightly slipped on one axle that does result in an "out of sync" situation,thus creating the possible binding.
The only way to verify this is to remove the shell and separate the motor from the drive gears to see if the whole drive train rotates freely on its own.A slight push of the engine on the track will reveal this problem right away,if such is the case.The wheel sequencing on steamers is called "quartering" and has to be very accurate for the engine to run well.Any rod binding,even minor,will create this fast slow fast situation and require a much stronger effort from the motor.My two cents,for what they're worthed....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It still might be help full to those who are trying to help you, if you state the make of the engine. 

Or if you don't know a picture might help us too.

Some of the old engines have known faults with them, it all depends on what kind it is. 

If we knew what it is it might help us help you a little better.

I am guessing that's it's HO. 
Or is it O? 
Maybe N?
What gauge is it?


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

stream4ever said:


> Yea sorry for that little bit of info I was in a hurry, I will try to explain it more.
> 
> OK I got it 5 days ago at kinda a train flea market sale. It is not to new and when I saw it, it was just one of the things you have to have.
> And when I run it around the track I have to give it at least 80% thruttle to get it to budge. When it gets going it is like staticky, it will go but it keeps trying to kill, Like bostan said slow,fast,slow,fast
> ...


Yea it is HO scale I will get my camra and post a pic of it, cause im not to sure of the make thanks for the help, keep it coming.

Thanks Dave


----------

